# Shoal Bass



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

I was on Blackwater about 1 month ago and caught a shoal bass. Are they very common around here? Has anyone else caught any? Its the one on the right in the picture.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Hes a big one to.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Man that is awesome! I have caught a couple in my life but both were around 10-12 inches and I have fished blackwater a lot. From looking at the bank in the picture it appears that you are a good ways upriver and the river looks to be pretty full. Care to share the area you caught it? Above or below Harold or Holt? Very nice shoal bass!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish man...i've caught a couple on blackwater in Holt not that size though. You can find them in the 12-15in. range on Shoal river around crestrview. I used to always get them confused with red eyes or spotted bass.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow nice bass man good job!


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. The shoal was caught up coldwater along with a few spots. All fish were released.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

nice fish. almost looks like a smallmouth.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Thanks. I thought it was a spot at first with weird looking colors. Beautiful fish though.


----------

